
Updates for Facebook Notes - wyclif
http://newsroom.fb.com/news/2015/09/updates-for-facebook-notes/
======
hliyan
Finally, a place in FB for people interested in reading/publishing non-ADHD-
length content. I wish this were available a few years back. I deactivated my
FB account in July for one month. I found the break from the rampant
narcissism so refreshing that I never went back.

